# Kernel messages

## MTZ

HiHo,

gibts eine Moeglichkeit diese Kernel Messages umzuleiten, dass sie nicht immer gerade in der Konsole wild erscheinen wo man gerade ist ?

Bei SuSE kommen die ja auch auf einer seperaten (CTRL+F10)

Idee ?

Greetz

MTZ

----------

## juwe

Bei SuSE war syslog der Standard System-Logger. Die Konfiguration erfolgte mittels /etc/syslog.conf (unter anderem die Ausgabe von Systemnachrichten auf /dev/tty10).

Welchen Logger hast du denn installiert ?

----------

## juwe

Falls du metalog verwendest, dann kannst du /etc/metalog/metalog.conf editieren.

Zuerst legst du den logging level fest (zwischen 0 und 7). 7 bedeutet, daß alles geloggt wird (steht jedenfalls so im Gentoo Linux Security Guide).

```

maxsize = 1000000

maxtime = 86400

maxfiles = 7

minimum = 7

...

```

Dann hängst du die folgenden Zeilen an (oder entkommentierst sie):

```

  facility = "*"

  command = "/usr/sbin/consolelog.sh"

```

Im script /usr/sbin/consolelog.sh kannst du die Console angeben auf der die Meldungen ausgegeben werden. (Standard ist /dev/vc/10, d.h. per CTRL+F10 zu erreichen).

Jetzt muß metalog noch neu gestartet werden:

```

/etc/init.d/metalog stop start

```

Gruß juwe

----------

## MTZ

HiHo,

ich werde mal schaun, ich benutze den 'sysklogd'

----------

